
Unlikely Group of Billionaires&Politicians Create Most Unbelievable Tax Break - jonathanehrlich
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesdigitalcovers/2018/07/17/an-unlikely-group-of-billionaires-and-politicians-has-created-the-most-unbelievable-tax-break-ever/
======
ec109685
The highest capital gains is 20%, so while reducing your tax rate by 20% is
very significant, I am not sure the gains qualify as “unbelievable”:

> For venture firms, which tend to make many small, risky bets with the hope
> that a few will be blockbusters, backing O-zone startups can carry
> unbelievable gains. Under the law, VCs can plow returns into opportunity
> funds, deferring taxes and setting the stage for a future tax-free windfall

------
viburnum
This article didn't get to the point before I bailed, but enterprise zones
were a gimmick back in the 80s. Jack Kemp was big on it.

